# How long did you breastfeed and why did you stop?



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

With ds1, I breastfed for 17 months and I quit because I was pregnant. I just though that's what you did.

With ds2 I breastfed until he was 2 and I was 4 months pregnant, and it actually made me nautious each time I breastfed.

With ds3, I thought about weaning when he was 2.5 year old because I was pregnant and it was getting uncomfortable. I decided to stick it out and see how it went. Unfortunately, I lost that pregnancy, but was glad I had continued to breastfeed. I ended up breastfeeding for 3.5 years despite my dh's family being appalled. My ds finally weaned himself and decided that snuggling my "smooshy" belly was just as nice as snuggling my breast. Hey. at least someone liked it that way!


----------



## NewBeginnings1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Still breastfeeding my 6mo, loving it and going strong. I'm doing Baby Led Solids and Weaning, and I am so glad that I learned about this. My baby is still a baby, and I know that my breast is best for him right now. I feel in my heart like we've got at least full more year to go.

I'm wondering what comments I'll get from family who weaned around 6mo. Luckily I have a crunchy sister, so if both of us do it then maybe they'll bite their tongue!


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I started weaning DS very, very gradually when he was a little over two. I did it because I wanted to stop, although I did it in a very gradual way, cutting out the times that bothered me and then waiting until others started to bother me, etc... His last nursing session ended up being when he was almost 2 years 8 months old.

I plan to follow a similar path with this baby, unless I get pregnant sooner, in which case I will probably wean a little more quickly.


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD- 2.75 years. She would have gladly nursed longer, but I was just done. I kept getting thrush, she kept getting thrush. Also, I wanted to just have my body to myself for a while before TTC for the next baby. She was already nightweaned for a while before I decided to stop. She weaned surprisingly easily, with some extra TLC. Then I immediately got pg with DS, so it turned out that I only truly had my body to myself for 10 days.









DS- Almost 2. I'll probably wean him when he gets to 2.5 or so. We may have another baby in a year or two, and I'd like to give myself that little break in between.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1-- I never really did. We EPed for nine months, with my supply going up and down and up and down, and then she night-nursed for a few months, and then around 13 months I gave it up completely. It was a fiasco, largely owing to misinformation, combined with the worst case of nipple confusion, some oral motor issues, and a really bad tongue tie.

DS and DD2-- 16 months. I wanted to breasteed them longer, but I have a chronic serious illness that wasn't responding to the "safe" treatments, and I nearly died trying to stay off stronger meds. We then nursed a few times a day, around the dosages, until DD2 had an adverse reaction. So we weaned. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Around 20 months or so. I got pregnant both times which resulted in extreme pain and really negative feelings when breastfeeding.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

#1: Breastfed without a hitch until around 16-17 months, stopped during my second pregnancy because my milk dried up and bf became very painful. She started again after new baby was born, tandem nursed for a while, and continued nursing until age 5 when she didn't need it any more.

#2: Had latch problems (tongue tie) and supplemented for the first few months, but was mostly breastfed. He weaned at 18 months when we were going through a stressful time in our family. In retrospect I think I mistook a nursing strike for weaning, but I did the best I could under the circumstances.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I am still currently nursing my 4.5yo and 2yo.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

With DS1 I weaned him at 17 months, just because I figured he was old enough. Stupid. Even worse, it was November - right at cold and flu season!

With DS2, I weaned him at 19 months because I was pregnant and nursing was making my skin crawl. I couldn't stand it. I wanted to go longer, but couldn't do it. Luckily he didn't seem to phased by it.

DS3 is 6 months old and we have no babies planned in the future, so I'm shooting for 2 years minimum, longer if he wants.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DS1 - until he was 4 years, 6 weeks old. He nursed all the way through my pregnancy with dd. A few days after he found out I was pregnant with ds2, he decided to stop because "I needed that extra milk for the new baby.









DD: Until just after her second birthday. I was pregnant with ds2, and she had been cutting back for a long time. One day I offered, and she told me "No thanks! That's for babies! I'm not a baby - I'm TWO!"







She tried a couple of times after ds2 was born, but she couldn't remember how and wasn't really interested.

DS2: He stopped when he was around 3.5. It was just a gradual thing - he was done, and I was ready to be done.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

ds1 BF until 2.5 on demand then i cut down to just nap time and bed as i was preggo and my supply was still there but was really low so it was uncomfortable. He nursed all through pregnancy and then for 9 months after baby was born.

I only stoped because i had one night where we was just attached ALL NIGHT LONG and i felt so drained and dry that i didn't even want to nurse the baby so we had a 'big boy' party and he had a cake with ice cream and some little presents. He fussed and cried for a minute or two for 2 or 3 nights but has been fine since (although he still snuggles and touches and cuddles my 'nurses' all the time.

ds2 is 15 months and going strong.


----------



## hollyself (Mar 1, 2011)

My seven year old stopped nursing a few weeks ago  She just hasn't asked for it.....I didn't even see it coming. my 4.5 year old, on the other hand, nurses about 4 times per week. I just found out I am pregnant, about 5 weeks, so it'll be interesting to see if she keeps it up. I am all for tandem nursing


----------



## stacylsc (Jan 23, 2010)

#1 self weaned at a year (boy)

#2 self weaned at 15 mo. (girl)

#3 self weaned at 19 mo. (girl) around my third month being pregnant with

#4 self weaned at a year (boy)

I'm not sure why none of them kept going longer...perhaps it was the drop in my production? When they stopped I kept pumping after each in the hopes that they might come back to it and wanted to make sure it was still available...each time I was surprised at how little they were really getting! This last time I kept pumping enough to make some soap...it has always been a dream of mine. 

I would have loved to keep breastfeeding, but it was very evident that they were not really interested any longer.


----------



## amurrayrubin (Dec 6, 2010)

DD nursed until she was just about 17mos... She stopped asking for it gradually over two months time and didn't take me up on my offers so I figured she was done and I wasn't going to push it


----------



## twofourone (Feb 17, 2009)

My twins boys self weaned at 2 1/2


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

I breastfed DS until he was almost 35 months old. I got pregnant and lost my milk supply but still nursed him for about 3 months without milk. This one I will probably nurse until 36 months.


----------



## havinababy (Jun 12, 2006)

with DD i weaned her at 19 mo because i was pregnant and it hurt so much that i was so cranky and irritated that it wasn't doing either of us any good. DS was 26 months and only because he would only nurse at night, i work, and i wasn't getting any sleep. 2 nights of a bit of fussy time, he has been fine. I and DH still bed share with both of them now 2.5 and 4.5. they are great kids!


----------



## Saara687 (Jun 8, 2005)

DS1 had just turned 2, and I was 5 months pregnant. My milk changed, and he told me, "No more, mommy - it's yucky!" So, that was it, for him. I offered at bedtime, for a couple of nights, but he wasn't interested.

DS2 breastfed until the day of his 6th birthday. We'd talked about it, and had agreed that he would quit when he turned 6. He woke up, asked to nurse, said goodbye, gave them a kiss each & that was it. It was time, for me. I asked, when he was 3, if he'd be done soon & he said, "When I'm 4." 4 came & went, and he said, "When I'm 5." He didn't ask to nurse every day, and for a while, he'd even go a week, or more, without & I'd think, "He's done." Then, he got very sick when he was 5 & had to be hospitalized & given heavy doses of IV antibiotics & started nursing many times a day again. I didn't think he'd really wean, when he turned 6, but I was glad when he did. He still speaks fondly, of nursing.

I was breastfed until I was 4, so the idea of nursing a child past infancy & toddlerhood wasn't exactly an odd concept, to me.


----------



## mumi.guyer (Jan 31, 2007)

I breastfeed our firstborn, Jamie, exactly 2 years. On his second birthday he pushed his, "Mi-mi's" away, saying, "Bad milk," as I was due with his sister, Julia, in one month. The milk was turning to colostrum.

Julia nursed on demand until she weaned herself at 3-1/2 years...

Our third child, Daniel, came along when Julia was about to wean. She weaned shortly after he was born. She did not seem to mind the taste of the colostrum as much.

Daniel weaned when he was about 3-1/2 to almost 4 years old. I am sixty three and can't remember exactly. All I know is he wanted the comfort more than the milk the last half year.


----------



## jassyp101 (Oct 28, 2005)

I breastfed DD until she was 2 1/2 years old. At that point, we threw a "no more mommy's milk party" and weaned her. She was waking up through the night to nurse and once she was weaned, she started sleeping through the night.  She is almost 5 now and still loves snuggling, cuddling and being close.


----------



## katroshka (Feb 9, 2010)

#1- about 11 months, I was about 5 months pregnant, my milk dried up, nursing hurt like he**, and was giving me painful contractions. I cried and cried about it, but DD didn't seem nearly as upset!

#2- about 18 months, maybe a bit more. She was a terrible biter, and really annoying about sleep nursing, I finally couldn't take it anymore. When she actually broke the skin I decided enough was enough.

I'm pregnant with #3 and very curious to see how long I will nurse this one, I'm open to nursing much longer if the above scenarios don't repeat, so we will see.


----------



## earthmothergypsy (Jan 12, 2007)

I) 8 months--pressure to stop by family

2) 12 months weaned because I had to have surgery and had no idea I could just pump and dump and continue nursing--no support.

3) self weaned at 2yrs

4) self weaned at 6 1/2 yrs (nursed through a pg and tandem nursed)

5) self weaned at 5 1/2 yrs (nursed through a pg and tandem nursed again)

6) still nursing strong at the age of 3 1/2yrs


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

DD bfed for 2y7m almost exactly. I had to quit due to my own nervous issue.







I was heartbroken that I could no longer nurse her without wanting to hit her if she did the wrong thing. So it was no longer a healthy relationship. I carried guilt up until ds came along and reached the same age as dd when she weaned.

DS also nursed for 2y7m and again the feelings returned where I couldnt contain the rage and I realized that for me that was just my natural limit and I stopped feeling guilty. Though I would still have loved to have been able to nurse until they self weaned it wasnt something I was capable of.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

DS1 nursed for 26 months and 1 day. I was 4 months pregnant and my milk dried up so he stopped asking.

DS2 is going strong at almost 9 months and will be for quite a long time.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I love how many stories I'm seeing how with each subsequent child so many people nursed longer! I totally get the rage thing when nursing. I remember trying to nurse when I was pregnant, and sitting there gritting my teeth, feeling like I was going to puke, and trying really hard to convince myself that I was fine. I finally realised this was no longer healthy from a mental health point of view. It was so weird each time it happened, because I truly loved breastfeeding my babies. It is honeslty one of the things I miss the most about having a baby!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep I loved nursing up until that point. I will always miss nursing and the closeness I had with the kids during it. Not to mention being able to "shoot" dh when he got on my nerves


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

My daughter self-weaned at 7 1/2 years. She's on her way to becoming a successful, happy, beautifully-minded & connected young woman. It was the best start in life that I could give her.

7 may sound old to many but, in the grand scope of our 70-80-year lifetime, 7 is a baby imho and in retrospect.


----------



## k8s-mom (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so delighted to write this somewhere where people understand. I nursed my only child - my daughter - until one month shy of her sixth birthday. We stopped because she walked into my office and said "Mom, I think I'm going to wean today". I said ok and tried not to act shocked, and that was it. LOL







Best six years ever!!


----------



## nikkimcg (Jan 22, 2011)

I nursed DS until this past Saturday. He is 16 months old. I'm 23 weeks pregnant and my milk just dried up. He hadn't really been asking to nurse for weeks but I was trying to get him to keep going through flu season. So he's fine, I cried. Maybe he'll start back up when the new baby is here?! I was really looking forward to tandem nursing


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Nursing a soon to be 6 yo and 2 1/2 yo.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

#1 - stopped producing majority of my milk at 14 months, I was 7 weeks pregnant. DS stopped asking to nurse and I stopped nursing him around 18 months.

#2 - still going. I plan on trying to get pregnant when she is about 18 months, so we'll see what happens then


----------



## frogeagle (Jan 13, 2011)

I breastfeed for 13 months. My son weaned himself, he just became disinterested. I couldn't get him to drink milk though. But my peditrician suggested chocolate milk and that did it.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

1) Self-weaned at about 13.5 months old. We were kind of doing the don't offer/don't refuse approach to breastfeeding as he was, and still is, an avid eater who really enjoys food. So, eventually he got to a point where he never reached out to nurse. I didn't offer/push him, because I needed to take a med he couldn't get anyways. So I decided to let him go forward with weaning and take the meds. He never looked back, and I wore a lot of guilt over the situation until I looked back and realized he really did naturally wean.

2) He is the reason I realized #1 self-weaned. If #2 could live at my breast, he would. He's 3.5 yo, and he's showing absolutely no interest in slowing down, let alone weaning. He nurses many, many times a day. It's the last thing he talks about at night and the first thing he asks for in the morning. He made it through my dry up during pg in mid 2009, and then picked up again when baby was born in Feb 2010. He's been nursing stronger than before now.

3) Still nursing. He just turned one. I am really, really happy I chose to tandem, because I adore the looks the two younger ones give each other when they are nursing at the same time. I am finding it difficult to nurse my middle child emotionally, because I'm feeling really drained emotionally since both my youngest kids nurse constantly throughout the day. The baby has very minimal interest in solids, and it seems like every couple of hours my preschooler is asking to nurse. 

It was funny the other day, though, because someone I just met asked if baby is still taking bottles. I said, "Well, he never did. He nurses." She said, "Still??" And I said, "Yup." I felt like saying, 'yeah, well, I wonder what you would say about my 3.5 year old since you're freaked that my 1 year old nurses!'


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Four and a half years for each child. I didn't stop -- my children did.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Ds1: 24 mos. We struggled a lot with tongue tie and a sleepy baby, so when he was 17 mos and went almost a week w/out nursing, I made it a point to offer every hour all day long. He was teeny tiny (17 lbs at 12 mos) and refused most solids, so I thought he needed to stick with the milk for a while. His strike lasted about 5 or 6 days and then we went back to nursing like a newborn until almost exactly his 2nd b-day. That's when I stopped offering and it was over rather quickly.

Side-note: I was 17 when ds was born and had never even seen a mama nursing in real life. I stuck it out, pain and all, never used a bottle one single time, and even did WIC peer counseling for a while. My proudest accomplishment, EBFing ds1. 

Ds2: 60 mos. He just loved his boobies.


----------



## starflower1 (Oct 15, 2007)

My 3 year old daughter still breastfeeds and I am 7.5 months pregnant with my second. I did night wean her in the first trimester because I had terrible all day sickness and I needed the sleep. That transition was harder on her than on me, now when she wakes up in the night - which happens less often then when she nursed in the night - we cuddle and she falls back to sleep. Sometimes she pretends to nurse by cuddling into my shirt. She loves nursing and I don't imagine her stopping any time soon. She talks about how she loves my nipples, but I do not always say yes when she asks anymore. I get really drained if she nurses a lot during the day. She lost interest somewhat when my milk dried up, but didn't stop and recently it seems that my supply has come back. I am not sure if it is milk or colostrum, but her enthusiasm has increased with it. I kind of liked it when we were down to 3 times a day - morning, nap and bedtime. That is still what we do most days, but sometimes, especially if something is bothering her or there is not a lot going on, she will ask for it more.

It will be interesting to see how things go when the little one arrives. I am excited to tandem nurse, but also a little nervous. I have a feeling she will want to nurse a lot, and I hope I have the stamina for it, because I do not like denying her something that means so much to her (both of us really). I I think that breastfeeding may really help all of us with the transition from a family of 3 to a fam of 4.

We struggled with an undiagnosed tongue tie for the first few months of her life, so I don't want to end something that we both worked so hard for before she is ready. That being said, I don't know if I would want to go much longer than 5 years old.


----------



## jsprecourt (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been breastfeeding my youngest for 30 months and am wondering if she'll nurse through 3 years. I nursed my son until he was almost 3 (during a rough pregnancy and eventually he weaned during then), and my older boys until 13 months each (at that time I only knew other mothers and doctors that recommended 1st year only.) We have amazing support- I think by now family and friends know this is just how we do things and it's so natural and normal, it doesn't seem odd that she is of any age that breastfeeding wouldn't be appropriate. It's been a wonderful relationship for us both,

Stephanie

adventuresinbabywearing.com


----------



## Bensmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

With DS- 6 months, then was told to wean by his gastroenterologist because he was "allergic" to my milk-- HUGE mistake-- don't ever fall for that one!

With DD- almost 4 years. She self weaned in a very gentle and lovely manner over many, many months. She's happy and very healthy even now at 5 years old. Best decision I ever made! Best foundation any child can receive!


----------



## Earthmama97 (Dec 29, 2005)

With my first it was only 6 months as we were using formula and I didn't know any better . My second was about 2 years when he lost interest. My third was about 2.5 years and she just slowly lost interest and we slightly encouraged weanings as we felt it had been long enough. WIth my fourth we are still nursing at 35 months with no plans of weaning soon! I have seen first hand the amazing benifits from nursing and have come to accept it as something so natural and wonderful. I can't imagine not doing it!


----------



## Baughface (Mar 9, 2011)

We breast fed for only 7 months, sadly. My intent was to nurse till at least a year, if not two. We stopped because my son had/has dysphagia (swallowing problem), and despite weekly therapy sessions and multiple lactation appts, we could never get him to suck correctly and maintain my milk supply. I used a hospital grade pump right up until the week before we stopped nursing, but the pump, his therapy sessions, herbs and even medication, couldn't keep my milk supply going. So I simply dried up. Nursing for us definitely had it's fair share of ups and downs. I am so hoping and praying that baby #2 (whenever that happens), will be an excellent nurser.

Jamie

crunchymamalife.blogspot.com


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I've been lactating close to 11 years with only one really short break during my 3rd pregnancy. DS and DD1 were right around their 4th and 2nd birthdays when I forced it on them because I was so sore. DS was ready and it went really easy, dd was not ready at all and I still wish I had put more effort into continuing. DD2 and DD3 both nursed until around their 4th birthdays and it just became less and less, no real point where it stopped. DD4 is 27 months and still nursing around the clock.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My first nursed until he was 27 months then he weaned himself.

My second nursed a little over 4 years, then weaned herself.

My third she weaned herself sometime after her second birthday and before her 3rd. She was the most "startling" because I just woke up one day realizing have had not nursed a child in a while.

I tandem nursed the last two.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

DS1 - nursed till he was almost 3. I was pg and it was really no big deal, I'd say he basically weaned himself with a little nudge from me.

DS2 - still nursing STRONG at 2.25. I hope to be done by 3, I'm really going to push that! Nursing has become VERY painful from ovulation to my period so it's hard for me to keep going.


----------



## branbran54 (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't bf ds1.

I bf ds2 for 17.5 months. I was 4 months pregnant at the time and it was brutal. I never cut back on it, but noticed that he was doing that himself. He was still waking up 4 or 5 times a night. One day he just stopped. He never asked for it again and that was the same day he started sleeping through the night. I was so thankful for that.

I am due Sunday with ds3 and am not really looking forward to bfing again. I have enjoyed these last few months of not having to do it. I am not sure how long I will do it. I take it one day at a time and set small goals. We will probably start to ttc when he turns 2 and I would like to be wrapping it up by then just to give myself that break.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

DD will be 3 on Friday. We're still nursing, but I'm nudging her slowly towards weaning. I'm feeling touched out regularly so we're slowing down with the intention of dwindling to a stop.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

I weaned my DD (now 2.5 yo) about a month ago. If it had been up to her, she would have still been nursing all day every day, so to speak ;-) but i just thought the time was right...

Since weaning her, she has been sleeping through the night (before, she had to be nursed to sleep - this often took hours and not without tears - and woke up several times a night to nurse) and i have to admit i was just getting a bit tired of it myself sometimes, even though i always loved our nursing sessions before.

She seems actually happier now; before, she often wanted to wean during the day and i would refuse (well, try to distract her, etc) and i think it caused her some stress... So I think it was a good thing, for both of us.

And, unfortunately, my partner was pushing me a lot to quit breastfeeding. But he had been for a while, and i didn't give in to it, so that actually played little part in my decision. Just recently i felt that it was ok to wean her. And it actually helped that he really wanted me to quit cause that means that he helped a lot, like for example by putting her to bed every night etc (i had already cut down to mainly nursing at night). I think that, if he hadn't "convinced" me to start weaning DD, i probably would have done CLW, but i don't regret weaning her at all... again, i think it was just a good time, for all of us 

I was afraid that weaning would be a "traumatizing" experience, seeing how attached she was to "dollie" (= what she calls nursing/my boobs :lol ) but she still loves cuddling and kissing them, lol so i am really happy that the comforting, familiar feelings associated with nursing have not gone away.


----------



## Lilysmomma2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have one daughter and she is 28 months old and nursing for naps and bedtime. I found out I was pregnant when I was 18 and I'm not sure why, but it never occured to myself or to my soon-to-be husband that I would do anything but breastfeed. I got very lucky with my just under 9lb newborn baby girl and she instantly knew how to bf. I had to start her on solid foods at 3 months on her doctors reccomendation because she was nursing every 15-30 minutes and of course I was worn out. I barely had time to run to the bathroom. She did well with the food and nursing and is still enjoying it now. I have my moments of frustration with nursing and soreness like any other nursing mother, but I do enjoy bf her and spending that special time with her. My husband is skeptical and one of those people who think breastfeeding for one year is a lot and after that is too much, but I asked my family and the average age that the women who did bf continued until 2 1/2 years. That encouraged me. I have an aunt who ha been wonderful in supporting my bf. Most of my family and friends are very negative about it and disapprove of it. I just don't bring it up around them and I am going to continue to bf my daughter as long as she and I are both comfortable doing it. I was pleasantly suprised to see that so many in this forum bf for much longer than I have and with multiple children. Thank you so much for sharing your stories.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *branbran54*
> 
> I didn't bf ds1.
> 
> ...


One day at a time is great!! I night weaned each one at about 12 months, and it made things seem much less stressful.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I nursed DS until he was 3 1/2 and I weaned him because I was pregnant with newbie and couldn't handle nursing 2 while pregnant.

DD self weaned at 22 months, so about 2 months ago, I really wish she had kept nursing, but she shows no interest now, I am kind of hoping she starts again when newbie arrives, but I am guessing she won't.

Newbie is due sometime within the next 4 weeks, and I plan on letting him nurse till he self weans or is at least 3 1/2, probably will cut off at 4, but no clue at the moment.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

DD 1 self-weaned at 4yrs 4 mos. That was actually with gentle encouragemnet..

DS 1 self-weaned at 3yrs 9 mos, he tandemed with dd1 for almost 2 years . He ended up weaning following a second lost pg.

DD2 self-weaned at just about 2.5yrs during pg. She is my littlest weaner to date .

DS2 is just 6 mos and will self-wean. Chances are he's our last Baby . He can nurse forever if he wants  LOL.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lilysmomma2008*
> 
> I have one daughter and she is 28 months old and nursing for naps and bedtime. I found out I was pregnant when I was 18 and I'm not sure why, but it never occured to myself or to my soon-to-be husband that I would do anything but breastfeed. I got very lucky with my just under 9lb newborn baby girl and she instantly knew how to bf. I had to start her on solid foods at 3 months on her doctors reccomendation because she was nursing every 15-30 minutes and of course I was worn out. I barely had time to run to the bathroom. She did well with the food and nursing and is still enjoying it now. I have my moments of frustration with nursing and soreness like any other nursing mother, but I do enjoy bf her and spending that special time with her. My husband is skeptical and one of those people who think breastfeeding for one year is a lot and after that is too much, but I asked my family and the average age that the women who did bf continued until 2 1/2 years. That encouraged me. I have an aunt who ha been wonderful in supporting my bf. Most of my family and friends are very negative about it and disapprove of it. I just don't bring it up around them and I am going to continue to bf my daughter as long as she and I are both comfortable doing it. I was pleasantly suprised to see that so many in this forum bf for much longer than I have and with multiple children. Thank you so much for sharing your stories.


Welcome to the forums, LilysMomma! I hope you find the MDC boards as warm and inviting as I have! I come from a really mainstream family, too, and I have fought the skepticism in my life, sometimes against my husband too, and it has been really awesome to have a group of mamas to turn to who completely get it and support what I feel in my heart. Hope to see you around!


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

DD nursed till she was about 20 mo. Self weaned.

DS#1 nursed until I got preg with #3...Self weaned kinda...He came up to nurse and told me my milk was "ewwie..."

DS#2 Still nursing and loving it! He refuses and is not a fan of solids.


----------



## joycenjackiesmom (Sep 4, 2004)

DD #1 was 4.5 when I gave her the nudge to stop nursing. She had nursed all through a pregnancy and after I went back to work and was pumping for DD#2 I couldn't have both nursing anymore. She was only nursing once a day so it wasn't too hard for her.

DD#2 weaned herself abruptly at 18 months---one day she nursed like usual the next she refused. I was able to convince her to nurse one more time when I became engorged but that was it---she wasn't even tempted when offerered.


----------

